# Bindings causing foot pain? Solutions?



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

I would try a different foot bed. Sounds like your arches are collapsing. Could you have planters fatiatis?


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Gregg LaPointe said:


> I would try a different foot bed. Sounds like your arches are collapsing. Could you have planters fatiatis?


The pain isn't really in the arch. Its sort of like a feeling of someone squeezing your foot right in the middle. But I've tried sidas mid, super feet orange, and superfeet green, all of which have caused the same pain. I haven't tried the Sidas with the new DC's though. Was running Vans Hi standard pro the beginning of this season sz 7.5 which still had a tremendous amount of pain. Boot fitter told me vans are meant of narrower feet.

As far as plantar fasciitis, I don't think so, I believe that is pain on the bottom of the foot and often occurs even when just walking which I don't have any of. Literally just when I'm riding. Honestly wish I went with some Rome bindings this season so I could adjust it. Maybe my binding is sitting far too laterally and should be adjust to sit more on the medial half of my foot?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Is it on the side of your foot or under it?


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

lateral side of the foot,
from this picture, the pain is on the outer side of the feet


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Try some more angle, narrower stance, wider stance, more directional stance, see if it improves. Suspect you shouldn't have bindings with canting though, the bindings could also be too narrow.


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Try some more angle, narrower stance, wider stance, more directional stance, see if it improves. Suspect you shouldn't have bindings with canting though, the bindings could also be too narrow.


yeah I think ill mess around with the width of my stance, currently riding in the reference width.


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Try some more angle, narrower stance, wider stance, more directional stance, see if it improves. Suspect you shouldn't have bindings with canting though, the bindings could also be too narrow.


do you think I should start with widening my stance? would that effectively take less pressure off my feet? maybe my foot is stretching out as I toe side or heel side, putting more pressure on my outer feet, which could possibly alleviate this? widening or narrowing


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

What is your stance at and what is your inseam?


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Gregg LaPointe said:


> What is your stance at and what is your inseam?



honestly have no idea, don't have my board on me to check its at my buddies in the mountains. Was going to ride tomorrow but its at reference stance on the DOA 156. But if I remember correctly, its just about a little wider than shoulder width.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Well I'm leaning towards narrower stance, so try that first, but this stuff isn't straight forward with the canting interfering.


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Gregg LaPointe said:


> What is your stance at and what is your inseam?



stance is -6 back foot, +15 front foot goofy rider. does a wider stance typically help with foot pain?


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

Wider might take pressure off the outer foot abit


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Well I'm leaning towards narrower stance, so try that first, but this stuff isn't straight forward with the canting interfering.


ill definitely try this, I did get canted bindings cus I have some pretty tender knees as I used to powerlift. Ill probably go in one insert pack in


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

?


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Gregg LaPointe said:


> Wider might take pressure off the outer foot abit


 wait so wider or narrower haha, don't know where to start.


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

I would think wider would bring your knees in more and take pressure off the out foot. Try both.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I have seemed to developed the same kind of issue with my Now Drives and some Solomon boots I got this year. My feet are fine with my Union Factories and K2 Formulas so I don't know if it's the canting that's the difference or what? I never had as much pain with my Northwave Decades. I kind of thought those boots were getting old and packed out but perhaps it was the bindings now that I think of it.So I can't say for certain but maybe there is a bad combination of boots and bindings that don't get along
At any rate maybe Katanas would help??? Seems like good logic that you could move the straps around, and maybe Unions don't really work right with your boot and or foot?
Depending on the age of the boots I would maybe try some surgery on those first. Adding padding would definitely be the easiest, cheapest and least risky thing to try. There was also a thread like last year where someone was removing chunks of liner on top of major veins in their foot, could also be an option if your boots are kinda older and you can risk wrecking them, but it seemed like a well thought out idea and made a lot of sense too.


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

freshy said:


> I have seemed to developed the same kind of issue with my Now Drives and some Solomon boots I got this year. My feet are fine with my Union Factories and K2 Formulas so I don't know if it's the canting that's the difference or what? I never had as much pain with my Northwave Decades. I kind of thought those boots were getting old and packed out but perhaps it was the bindings now that I think of it.So I can't say for certain but maybe there is a bad combination of boots and bindings that don't get along
> At any rate maybe Katanas would help??? Seems like good logic that you could move the straps around, and maybe Unions don't really work right with your boot and or foot?
> Depending on the age of the boots I would maybe try some surgery on those first. Adding padding would definitely be the easiest, cheapest and least risky thing to try. There was also a thread like last year where someone was removing chunks of liner on top of major veins in their foot, could also be an option if your boots are kinda older and you can risk wrecking them, but it seemed like a well thought out idea and made a lot of sense too.



everything is relativey new, 2020 dc boots, 2020 stratas i believe? i just pulled the trigger on them cus the guy at the shop gave me 50$ off. _sigh_ hopefully some of these angle alterations work. I thought it was the forces but forces are held so high in the snowboarding community as well as union in general, i thought maybe the new Forma strap would help. Nope, same deal.


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

Could try leaving you boots looser at the bottom. I'm sure you with sort it out. Don't think its
the bindings.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I get what sounds like the same pain, but only sometimes. No rhyme or reason that I can figure out, so I'll stay tuned. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Gregg LaPointe said:


> Could try leaving you boots looser at the bottom. I'm sure you with sort it out. Don't think its
> the bindings.


Thats what i want to believe. I hope its not a binding issue because generally speaking bindings should be able to form to most boots right? maybe i need to adjust the ankle strap, and i dont even crank the bottom half lf my boot anymore, i just twist until i feel a light resistance. Ill try again tomorrow though and update you guys.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Try pushing your bindings further toward the toeside to give yourself more leverage. Might be working your small footsies too hard to get on edge, and you've got a highback to help on your heelside. 

I also ride Targas and Katanas now and couldn't recommend them enough, pivot mount is the shit, and footbeds are super cushy.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Agree with Phedder on moving bindings toeside to gain leverage.

Also: do your boots have a stiff tongue? I know from my 32 boots that the stiff tongue presses down on my arch when strapped in when I press on toe edge the lazy way via the shins (i.e. via the boot itself), instead of pressing via using forefoot/calve muscles. If via shins, the boot is forced into more fwd lean and then the tongue starts to press down on my forefoot, resulting in "cramps" if done long enough. If I OTOH get on toe edge by getting my knees/weight over the edge using forefoot, my ankle and boot stays +/- in the same lean, no tongue pressure, no cramps.

I haven't found out how to solve this fwd lean tongue pressure problem, btw. Was thinking of hacking a part of the tongue out, but didn't so far.


----------



## Jennifer Crew (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you sure it is not an actual foot cramp, you can move your foot and wiggle your toes? Does it happen on toe or heel edge? How is the fwd lean set up on your bindings?
You may be over extending your foot.... as Phedder and Neni said to gain toe leverage you could move bindings toward toe edge and and fwd lean for better heel. But also you may be overextending your foot because you are not bending your knees enough. Have somebody film you.... 
If it is not pressure from bindings problem, you can also work on feet exercises, stretching, strengthening etc.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

If dual zone boa, try leaving the lower zone loose/just barely snug. I was cranking mine down and got the same pain.


----------



## wolffer (Nov 26, 2019)

Do you have high arches?
I've been riding for 20+ years and I have very high arches and in turn the bone is quite "high" where the 2nd strap goes across the boot. I've tried everything and nothing seems to help...when I was younger I dealt with it and just kept going but now that I'm older, the 2nd half of the day can be a bit tough to continue on....especially when the resort doesn't have a gondola (where I can unbuckle and take all pressure off the top of my foot bone. I've heard the burton step ons alleviate the pressure on that spot since no strap there, and likely am going to give in and go by the set up this weekend. I'll let you know how it goes!



RMx400 said:


> TL ; DR I have properly fitted boots, union stratas on a DOA and union forces on a slush slasher. Both set ups tend to give me pretty gnarly foot pain when riding on an edge for an extended portion of time or when having to stop abruptly and there's a lot of force either on toes or heel side. What's wrong?
> 
> Sup guys. This might be a bit long so bear with me. This foot pain started a year ago when I started to take boarding seriously. Bought my own gear and unfortunately, bought over sized boots. Vans aura pro double boa size 8.5. I ended up with pretty bad boot pain and I posted about the issue here and most attributed it to an over sized boot which was true. I would get heel lift etc causing me to compensate with cranking down the ankle strap on my union forces.
> 
> ...


----------

